# Webcomic from the mid to late 00s that I forgot the name of



## Mamori (Jan 21, 2020)

Does anyone remember an (occasionally pornographic) sci-fi webcomic from the mid 00s?

The main character had sex with a male orca character (who may have been a cyborg or something), and last page I remember reading had the main character teleported to some island were the natives spoke in a cipher language. (you can check tvtropes if you don't know what that means)

I also vaguely recall the title having _Marine_, or _Aqua_, or _Nautical_, or some word to that effect.


----------

